# SHAQ FU RETURNS!



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDveWFsuvAA[/YOUTUBE]

It's back you bastards.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I want this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, you have got to be shitting me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

This shit is gold.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's going to be so awesome.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 6, 2013)

Well it's looks better than Shaq Fu......


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

needs Barkley.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

Needs Shaq.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2013)

At least somebody out there knows what the people want.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

The people _want_ this??


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2013)

Still better than DmC


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2013)

It's about time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

Better than DMC.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 6, 2013)

Better than Resident Evil.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2013)

That's my boy.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 6, 2013)

Even though it looks like shit, it still looks better than Mario.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2013)

ASN and DK would differ, but then again, who gives a fuck?


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Quite possibly the most amazing news ever.

No joke.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2013)

Shit's gonna be boss, ey?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 7, 2013)

well atleast ti will better than the solder boi game comign out


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2013)

I for one, am pretty excited.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shaq Fu ?
Meh ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 7, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> well atleast ti will better than the solder boi game comign out





I didn't even know he had one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2013)

This announcement would have been 10x more awesome if it came out on April 1st.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2013)

Shaq know a kamehameha like beam? oh shit,


----------

